# Giannis Antetokounmpo needs your advice



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556677270749073409 @Kreutz35 @Bubbles @roux @narek


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Love this kid.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Apparently he's taking Twitter lessons from Embiid. That's fine, as long as he's not taking eating lessons from him as well.


----------

